# John Bunyan



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2004)

John Bunyan was born on November 30, 1628 and died almost 316 years ago on August 31, 1688. I thought about posting this remembrance to the great Puritan writer in The Pilgrims Progress forum, but I reckon Church History is best. He is still one of the most widely published authors of all time. The Lord has used his works for much good in the lives of countless Christians. He was truly a Great-Heart Valiant-for-Truth Christian!


----------



## Learner (Aug 29, 2004)

Andrew , you beat me to the punch ! I was going to post a notice on J. B. on the 31 st . For an unlettered man he sure wrote a lot . And it was solid matter as they used to say . He wrote about all kinds of biblical subjects . Did you ever pick-up " Reprobation Asserted " ?
Thomas Spurgeon said his dad's favorite uninspired author was Bunyan and his Pilgrim's Progress .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2004)

Tim,

You are certainly up on your church history dates. Yes, Bunyan was an amazing and prolific writer. His legacy endures in part because of his deep understanding of so many fundamental truths about the Christian experience and his wonderful ability to convey that knowledge through the English language. 

Best wishes to a fellow pilgrim!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2005)

August 31 is the anniversary of John Bunyan's death.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tinker of Bedford...*

Great man of God, like any of us can be.


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> John Bunyan was born on November 30, 1628 and died almost 316 years ago on August 31, 1688. I thought about posting this remembrance to the great Puritan writer in The Pilgrims Progress forum, but I reckon Church History is best. He is still one of the most widely published authors of all time. The Lord has used his works for much good in the lives of countless Christians. He was truly a Great-Heart Valiant-for-Truth Christian!



No book, outside of the sacred scriptures, has convicted me of my vileness or encouraged my regenerate heart more than Pilgrims Progress. I recommend it to many in our flock. For those of you who do not have it in hardcopy, you can read it online at the following link: Pilgrims Progress


----------



## Steve Owen (Aug 31, 2005)

As well as _Pilgrim's Progress_, there are several other Bunyan books worth reading.

_The Holy War_ is another allegory, just as good in its own way as P.P.

_Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners_ is his autobiography.

_The Acceptable Sacrifice_ is a contemplation on Psalm 51:17. Wonderful stuff!

Grace & Peace, 
Martin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2005)

I noticed a discrepancy in the birth date of John Bunyan. One authority I read says that the date of his birth is not known but that he was baptised on November 30, 1628. Therefore, November 28 is a presumed birth date. Does anyone have further information on this?


----------



## pastorway (Nov 27, 2005)

His gravestone indicates that he died in 1688 at 60 years of age, hence his year of birth would have been 1628, but the day of his birth is listed on several sites as Nov 28 or Nov 30.

Bunyan's Grave at Bunhill Fields

Phillip



[Edited on 11-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 30, 2006)

"Afflictions make the heart more deep, more experimental, more knowing and profound, and so, more able to hold, to contain, and beat more."


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out this edition of Pilgrims Progress. had to order one!
http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...14402&netp_id=419754&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been curious about these types of graves. Is the body inside or underneath such monuments?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## polemic_turtle (Nov 28, 2006)

J. I. Packer said that Bunyan was the only Puritan he would label as "genius", though he knew many others that were "brilliant". So educationally undeveloped, yet so good! ( from his 16 lectures on Puritan theology available from ChristianAudio.com )


----------

